# Nintendo Wii - best place to buy



## Mers1 (3 Nov 2008)

Before the Christmas hype does anyone know where the best place to buy one is?  I have done a search but all the threads related to last year.

Also as someone who is not too Au fait with these consoles/games is there a sort of "starter pack" that would be best to get??


any info greatly appreciated....


----------



## leex (3 Nov 2008)

Tesco had a 25% off offer on consoles etc last weekend - they might do it again before xmas.

Argos do bundles. Smyths and the other high street games stores worth a look also. Xtravision do some deals.


----------



## TarfHead (3 Nov 2008)

leex said:


> Xtravision do some deals.


 
I bought a great deal in Xtravision last week.

Console + Wii Sports + 2nd controller + 2nd nunchuck + 1 game (max. value EUR 49.99 - I got Mario Kart & wheel) - EUR 279.99.

Smyths currently sell the console on it's own for around the same spend.


----------



## aoc (3 Nov 2008)

got wii in argos at weekend, 239.99 with free wii sports and wii mario cart. includes one controller, one nun chuck (excuse the spelling ) and a steering wheel. thought it was great value.


----------



## TarfHead (3 Nov 2008)

aoc said:


> got wii in argos at weekend, 239.99 with free wii sports and wii mario cart. includes one controller, one nun chuck (excuse the spelling ) and a steering wheel. thought it was great value.


 
That is good value. The website lists that deal, but not that it included Mario Kart. For an extra €40 in Xtravision, you'd get a 2nd nunchuck & a 2nd controller - cheaper than buying them seperately.


----------



## aoc (3 Nov 2008)

i know, only found out about it when i went to pay at the counter. the reason i went to argos was to get the insurance (yes i am aware that some people think it is a rip off.... so no lectures pls), i think it is great value, i don;t want to have to fork out another 239.99 if something happens the console, at which stage you would have various accessories and games... so its catch 22 really....

girl in argos told me they are selling about 30 per day (wexford town)...

nun chuck is 25.00 and wireless controller is also 25.00 in argos (stand corrected, but think i am there or there abouts)


----------



## Mers1 (3 Nov 2008)

Thanks all everyone......I think Xtravision may get a call this evening....


----------



## aoc (4 Nov 2008)

Did you purchase afterall??? 

TBH i found Xtravision previously impossible to deal with as regard returns or getting something changed under warranty... so def going to stick to argos!!


----------



## neonitrix (5 Nov 2008)

if you havent bought yet: 

I just picked up:

Wii inc wii sports and one wireless remote & one nunchuck
any game upto the value of 49.99 i chose mario kart with steering wheel
2nd wii remote
2nd nunchuck

this deal is 279 euros but they are letting people swap the 2nd wii remote against wii play inc remote and you can pay difference ie: €5.

so for €284 euros you get 2 games plus wii sports
2 nunchucks 2 wii remotes
& nintendo wii.

best deal out there - i got mine in portlaoise but other xtravisions are doing above aswell ie: blanchardstown.

hope it helps


neonitrix


----------



## superdrog (9 Nov 2008)

Dose anyone know if you buy it in new york will it work over here or will th game work


----------



## Rachob (13 Nov 2008)

Is a wii fit a totally different thing, or is it just a game you buy?


----------



## Rachob (13 Nov 2008)

And to answer that last one, as far as I know, they are not compatible and you would have to get all your games from NY. They sell ones there you can use in Europe but they work out dearer than getting one here. Was in NY in Sept and we checked them out.


----------



## WaterSprite (14 Nov 2008)

Rachob said:


> Is a wii fit a totally different thing, or is it just a game you buy?



Wii fit is a game that you play on/with the Wii console.  You need the console to play the game.  Wii fit consists of the actual "game" (CD) plus a balance board.


----------



## extopia (14 Nov 2008)

superdrog said:


> Dose anyone know if you buy it in new york will it work over here or will th game work



Won't work with European games, and possibly not with your TV.

I have to say I hate these packages that all stores in Ireland force on us. It's designed to confuse, that's why no two outlets offer the same deal. Why can't I just buy the console at a decent price?


----------



## priscilla (14 Nov 2008)

Xtravision N. Ireland selling;

Nintendo wii console, sports wii (which seems to be included on them all anyway), and any game of your choice for £179.99 which converts to 208 euro.


----------



## korpy (15 Nov 2008)

priscilla said:


> Xtravision N. Ireland selling;
> 
> Nintendo wii console, sports wii (which seems to be included on them all anyway), and any game of your choice for £179.99 which converts to 208 euro.


What about toy stores in the north, are they cheaper than here?


----------



## priscilla (16 Nov 2008)

I would say everything is cheaper in the North especially with the good exchange rate with the sterling. Fill up on petrol first, this is dearer.


----------



## extopia (16 Nov 2008)

priscilla said:


> I Fill up on petrol first, this is dearer.


 
And don't forget to add in the cost of the petrol and the time involved driving up there when doing the sums.


----------



## TarfHead (17 Nov 2008)

priscilla said:


> Xtravision N. Ireland selling;
> 
> Nintendo wii console, sports wii (which seems to be included on them all anyway), and any game of your choice for £179.99 which converts to 208 euro.


 
Forget the Wii ! Tell me where you're getting 0.865 to the Euro  !


----------



## Yoltan (17 Nov 2008)

leex said:


> Tesco had a 25% off offer on consoles etc last weekend - they might do it again before xmas.
> 
> Argos do bundles. Smyths and the other high street games stores worth a look also. Xtravision do some deals.


 
Yeah keep an eye out in Tesco again. Got one a few weeks ago for E202 (25% off original price)


----------



## korpy (17 Nov 2008)

Yoltan said:


> Yeah keep an eye out in Tesco again. Got one a few weeks ago for E202 (25% off original price)


 What was included in the deal?


----------



## priscilla (17 Nov 2008)

Tarfhead,

Online currency converter, but I just rechecked £179.99 and it's now comming up at  213 euro; I tend to use credit card for purchases or withdraw cash from atm so they both vary to whatever the exchange rate is on the day.

Priscilla.


----------



## Yoltan (18 Nov 2008)

korpy said:


> What was included in the deal?


 
Console, remote, nunchuck and sports game.

They were selling all consoles, games, dvds, cds etc with 25% off. The Wii fit (thingy that you stand on) was around E60. Shelves were bare!!


----------



## ninsaga (18 Nov 2008)

Yoltan said:


> Console, remote, nunchuck and sports game.
> 
> They were selling all consoles, games, dvds, cds etc with 25% off. The Wii fit (thingy that you stand on) was around E60. Shelves were bare!!



...that looks to be the best around..... the Wii fit is about €89 most placed I looked.

Xtravision look to have the next best right now........console (incl nunchuck, remote, game) + extra nunchuck + extra remote + extra game up to €49 all for €279. 

Alot of the instore packages with all stores are a little confusing as you try to work out which is the best one to go with. From what I can gather the console goes for about €240 anyways... Pity Tesco's didn't have them at the weekend just gone though!


----------



## TarfHead (18 Nov 2008)

priscilla said:


> Tarfhead,
> 
> Online currency converter, but I just rechecked £179.99 and it's now comming up at 213 euro; I tend to use credit card for purchases or withdraw cash from atm so they both vary to whatever the exchange rate is on the day.
> 
> Priscilla.


 
Priscilla
I was being facetious . I suspected you were using an online currency converter which, IMHO, is the path to frustration. By that, I mean that online currency converters inform an unreal expectation as to the price you would be charged at the till.

FWIW, my wife bought some items on amazon last week, and the Mastercard charages came through at a rate of 0.848. A week earlier, GBP transactions were being converted at 0.8064. So, if the same card were used in Xtravision NI last week, the GBP 179.99 would have converted to EUR 212.25.


----------



## priscilla (20 Nov 2008)

Picked up the wii console, (wii sports which seems to be a standard addition )and mario galaxy for £179.99 yesterday in xtravision, showed up on the credit card as 217.28 euro.


----------



## korpy (21 Nov 2008)

priscilla said:


> Picked up the wii console, (wii sports which seems to be a standard addition )and mario galaxy for £179.99 yesterday in xtravision, showed up on the credit card as 217.28 euro.


Is there any xtravision in Newry?


----------



## priscilla (21 Nov 2008)

Korpy,

Just had a look at the xtravision website and no sign of Newry on it's storelocator, it might be worthwhile having a look at the website as there are lots other stores in Down and maybe one of the others might be convenient. I got mine in Enniskillen and picked Mario, super galaxy as the extra free game and the lady said I could come back and change it for another game if need be. Happy shopping.


----------



## korpy (22 Nov 2008)

priscilla said:


> Korpy,
> 
> Just had a look at the xtravision website and no sign of Newry on it's storelocator, it might be worthwhile having a look at the website as there are lots other stores in Down and maybe one of the others might be convenient. I got mine in Enniskillen and picked Mario, super galaxy as the extra free game and the lady said I could come back and change it for another game if need be. Happy shopping.


 Thanks Priscilla, I found one in Banbridge. Did you get with the console, remote and nunchuck as well ?


----------



## priscilla (25 Nov 2008)

Yes I assume these are all standard with the console.


----------



## TarfHead (25 Nov 2008)

from www.xtravision.ie

Monaghan St, Newry

52 Monaghan St
Newry
Co. Armagh
Northern Ireland
Tel: 02830269000


----------

